
Ask HN: Why you prefer emacs org-mode over onenote? - drieddust
I know most of HN prefers or guide over anything else since it provided flexibility. I personally used it for 3 months now and found myself slowin down. Here are few problems where onenote works perfectly:<p>1. I struggle at creating richer documents with pictures and audio video in it.<p>2. My company uses outlook. Linking tasks to email becomes a task in itself.<p>3. Capturing snippets from Web or quick bookmarking fails if I select too much text from the page.<p>4. Task scheduling can&#x27;t take parameters like repeat only Monday to Wednesday. Only solution is to duplicate the tasks with shifted timeliness.<p>5. No way to continue working on phone or tab. Mobileorg is great for tasks tracking but continuing to work on existing files is a chore.<p>that said I liked it and I want to continue to use it over products like onenote, but this slow down makes it very tedious to use daily.<p>How you people solve these issues?
======
ms013
I'm not one of the org-mode users. I've been a big fan of Onenote for a while
- works great on my phone, mac, and windows computer. I tried org-mode when
one of my co-workers kept talking about it, but it didn't really work for my
workflow, even though I use emacs for most of my code-related tasks. Just use
whatever works best for you - if you want to use Onenote, it doesn't really
matter if org-mode or some other tool happens to be more popular in some
community.

------
auganov
I don't really see org-mode people talking about OneNote too much?

Anyways, I'm a big Emacs and OneNote user. I don't see how you could translate
my OneNote stuff into org-mode. I chaotically layout stuff, often in 3
columns, use a lot of pictures, links, different sizes of font, pen input etc

~~~
drieddust
Thanks I believe I need to do the same and start using both.

------
zbiko
A cool alternative to org-mode is xiki - [http://xiki.org/](http://xiki.org/)
or freenode #xiki. It's a Wiki inside Emacs (similar to org-mode) integrated
with the shell (eXecutable wIKI).

------
superuser2
One-note pushes 100% CPU utilization and fans at full speed while idling on
OSX, draining my normally 8-hour battery in ~45 minutes. Not enough to get
through class. It's been a known issue for many months.

Emacs, on the other hand, is a text editor.

~~~
TheDataMan
Umm, doesn't happen on mine.

